# Wheels



## Chazzii (Aug 16, 2012)

I have read that some people polish and wax their alloys and I was wondering whether they just used normal body work polish and wax or is there an actual polish and wax for this purpose and is there any suggestions of products. I have never thought of polishing or waxing the alloys before.
Many thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes there are a good number of wheel specific wheel waxes out there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Armorall is the latest, well recommended wheel protector "wax".
http://www.armorall.eu/uk/news/item/id/ ... for-wheels
Hoggy.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Poorboys wheel sealant is a pretty good product after washing. Always useful to get wheels off and give them a good clean, Billberry Juice is another good product (non acidic) for cleaning. Depending how carried away you want to get, you could also use a clay bar after washing and prior to applying the sealant, It goes on a lot easier.


----------



## Chazzii (Aug 16, 2012)

I have tried the Poorboys wheel sealant after spotting it at waxstock but I find after a few days of driving they look worse than before i washed them with road dust stuck to them, maybe I'm putting too much on or something but I have used it twice and it looks alright straight after.

I will have to have a look into Armorall thanks 

I am looking to protect the car as much as possible through the winter months alloys included.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Have a product that actually seals your metal. I have sealed my wheels, intake manifold,valve cover, all shiny bits of

aluminium, charge pipe and some interior parts. The product is rated to 700/750 degrees F (US) Have ceramic brake pads

and the small dust just balls up and can fan it away... Normally for car dealers but everyday to public no diluted stuff either..

here is a independent write up on the stuff:

http://www.svtperformance.com/forums/shownshine-saloon-190/749233-shine-seal-review.html

have video on YouTube as well..... it is the best Polish have ever used.....

check it out I high polished the inside of wheels..... and have never touched up in my engine bay..... 8)


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Look at Gtechniq. Pretty much the only product that will last any length of time.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I use RimWax on mine, got it free with my last set of wheels it seems to be a decent product and last for a while. just wash the dirt off after its been applied.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I use Collinite 845 on mine and on my dad's. Use it on both the bodywork and the wheels; I absolutely swear by it! Recently re-did my dad's, and will re-do mine in the next couple of weeks, ready for winter. 8)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sara you love that stuff , do you use it to moisturise as well


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sssssh, stop giving my beauty secrets away! :lol:

Collinite is the way forward; it's amazing stuff. 8)


----------

